# Pop-In Bamboo Nappy by Close Parent



## pixiesuzy

Hi after alot of research i was thinking about using these nappies "pop- in- bamboo nappy" by close parent . . . 
https://www.bebeco.co.uk/pop-in-nappy-pop-in-bamboo-nappy-by-close-parent-1052-p.asp
i know the boosters will take longer to dry but i can't use the micro-fibre version as i am allergic to it !

Has anyone used these ?????
What were they like ?


----------



## Mary Jo

they're great, but somewhat bulky, I find. lots of people use them as night-time nappies, with the night booster, but I found that *too* bulky. they don't take any longer to dry than my other bamboo nappies (which admittedly is longer than cotton and a lot longer than microfibre).


----------



## anothersquish

Ive just written a review on them in the review thread. 
They are bulkier nappies but Ive used them on my son from birth and they havent been "too" bulky, however he was 9lb, any smaller and they probably would have been on the 'too' bulky side. 
I would highly recommend them, my son doesnt yet need the extra night boosters but these nappies have not yet had one leak (they are the main nappy we use as both OH and I like them so much) and he sleeps well in them.
Id say if you had a small baby you would want to wait to use pop-ins til 8lb+ dependant on babys shape but they are FAB nappies.


----------



## saraendepity

yeah they are great :) fab all round and night nappy tho when you start to use the nighttime booster they soon become too small....my little lady is only around 18lbs now and i am struggling to get a good fit as they are so bulky IYKWIM.......they still fit well as a day nappy without the nighttime booster but not gonna be able to use em overnight for much longer :(


----------



## Tacey

We use them most of the time and love them. They rarely leak and even my husband can put them on her successfully! I've just started using them at night and they're generally OK. I think they'll get better as I keep washing the night booster. They do take a while to dry, but that's bamboo for you really. As others have said, they aren't exactly slim, but they look cute!


----------

